# Happy Birthday to ME!



## txminipinto (Oct 20, 2008)

There's nothing better to do on your birthday than to be at a horse show. What's even better is when you bring home some GRANDS!! Introducing our latest Grand Champions:







Happy Hooligan O.K. - Grand Champion Classic Over Stallion x 2

Now only chasing 1 Grand with points!











and his first son, Pondering Oaks Hooligan Moonshine - 5 months






Grand Champion Classic Under Stallion :love


----------



## muffntuf (Oct 20, 2008)

YEah Carin - Congratulations!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 20, 2008)

That is so flippin awesome. You have some wonderful lookin boys!!!!!!!

How did Fashion do? Heard she did great, too.

Happy would be happy at MY barn, he just ROCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 20, 2008)

Fashion was a typical weanling....screaming and not standing still. Oh well, she'll learn. She did get a Reserve Jr. Champion. She's also going through a growth spurt and it a little bit butt high at the moment.

Happy is just about happy any where!



But he's staying in my barn for now.


----------



## Ponygirl (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats, Carin....!!!!! I knew that colt would do you proud...!!!!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## Keri (Oct 20, 2008)

Woohooo!!! Totally awesome brags!!!!!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Carin



and that would be a great way to spend a birthday...at a horse show, I sure wouldn't mind bring home some Grands for a birthday present !

Many Hugs and do the "Happy" Dance, awesome ponies there girlie !!!!

Pammy


----------



## minih (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday and Congratulations!!






What a great way to spend your birthday


----------



## Lisa Strass (Oct 21, 2008)

Way to go, Carin!



That is a great way to spend your birthday. Congrats!


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I just wish I had bred one more mare to him this year. Oh well.....we'll have a full sibling to Shiner next year hopefully (let's think FILLY this time!) and then Happy will get most of the mares in '09 for our '10 Sweepstakes baby. We're feeling pretty good about him right now!


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 21, 2008)

* Wow congrats, gorgeous horses and happy birthday!!!



*


----------

